# Corsair H100i Radiotor wechseln



## SkillingX (14. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte bei der Corsair H100i RGB in der Farbe weiß den Radiator ausbauen und einen 280mm einbauen. Ist dies überhaupt möglich?

Es gibt nämlich keinen 280mm aio in der Farbe weiß von Corsair 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


Link:

https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...240-mm-CPU-Flüssigkeitskühler/p/CW-9060041-WW


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (14. September 2019)

Nein geht nicht. Entweder du kaufst dir die komplette AIO oder bleibst bei deiner.


----------



## INU.ID (17. September 2019)

Eigentlich sollte das kein Problem sein - wenn man willig ist etwas zu basteln. Bei einer H100 (ohne i) zb. sind Schläuche mit Innendurchmesser 6mm verbaut, die nur auf die entsprechenden Anschlüsse an Pumpe und Radiator aufgesteckt sind. Ich habe mir auf ebay einen Ausgleichsbehälter für die H100 für 6€ gekauft, und dafür passende G1/4 6mm Schlauchanschlüsse (siehe Link unten).

Du müsstest also nur schauen (Google?) ob die Schläuche bei der H100i auch nur aufgesteckt sind, und welchen Innendurchmesser sie haben. Dann besorgst du dir einen weißen 280er Radiator (keine Ahnung woher), und wenn der keine Schlauchanschlüsse wie dein 240er von der H100i hat, sondern normale G1/4 Gewinde, dann kaufst du dir die passenden zwei Tüllen zu dem Radiator.

Zb. hier aus Asien für ca. 1€/Stück: 6-11mm G1/4 Thread Soft Tube Fittings Connector Adapter PC Water Cooling System  | eBay (lange Lieferzeit beachten)

Wenn du die H100i allerdings noch nicht gekauft hast, dann würde ich dir empfehlen direkt eine 280er AiO zu holen (dann auch mit Kupfer-Radiator!), und die einfach weiß zu lackieren. ^^


----------

